# What is Primary TV fee?



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

On our newest bill since we got the genie there's something that says primary tv fee. Does this only apply when having the genie or does this apply to everyone now with any equipment because usually they only charge extra for more then one tv.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You should see a charge for primary and a credit for primary as well. First box is always free. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The Primary fee dates back years. You should have had it on your bills before you added your Genie.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

As others have said, you should see a charge for each receiver on your acct, and the 1st one is labelled as primary, and a credit line should also be there for the primary. Additional receivers should be listed as well if you have more than one, obviously without the credit.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The entry needs to appear on the bill to support taxing jurisdictions that levy a tax on leased equipment.


----------

